# vacuuming?



## transdel (Dec 16, 2011)

it is getting pretty messy around my Knuckles's cage and i was just wondering if i should move him out of the room while i vacuum it up or maybe it wouldn't be a big deal? anyone ever had any bad experiences with this or something similar?


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

My Javo huffs and puffs when I vacuum, but I think that's mostly because his cage is built on top of the guinea pig cage and they go wild when the vacuum is on. They run around and wheek/whistle the entire time. I'm not sure how he'd do otherwise, but I would think it'd be okay to vacuum around the cage.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I vacuum as I normally would around my boy's cage. You can't shield them from absolutely everything. And it's not like you're going to have the vacuum on beside their cage for hours on end. ^_^


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I wake my little guy up when I'm going to vacuum so it doesn't scare the crap out of him quite as much. When I need to vacuum my bedroom where his pen is, I plop him down on the couch in the living room (safely snuggled in one of his hoodies) and close the bedroom door so it's not making a loud noise right next to him. I'd be grumpy if someone tried vacuuming next to my head while I sleep, so I figured I could at least give him the same courtesy.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I was wondering this too. I need to start vacuuming more frequently due to my long hair being everywhere and Diggory eating it >.<
His cage is on the floor though and I'd hate to have the vacuum right next to his head. I think I will at least get him all snuggly in my bed(he loves to smoosh himself between two pillows) before I do it so he isn't right next to the noise. I just know he's going to hate it. :/


----------



## MLL389 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ive never had any bad experiences vaccuming around Dexter, he doesnt even really seem to notice it as far as I can tell


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Same as Dexter. My hedgies don't notice and usually sleep through it.


----------



## Tabbikat (Dec 30, 2011)

Julia-Rose does not get disturbed by the vacuum either. I thought she might huff but nothing. When I thought about it, I figured she had buried herself in fleece so perhaps that muffled some of the sound?


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

When I have to clean Alice's room I move her in her sleep sac to my bedroom, but the rest of the apartment she doesn't notice or budge


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi's never really had a reaction to the vaccum, like what others have said, besides when I use the hand vac inside his cage for spot cleaning.


----------

